# Virginia screen printing, tag, and clothing tag place?



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking for a good quality shirt, custom tag and pull tag and a place that offers screen printing. About 4 colors in each design. Im in Manassas.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

we are not based in virginia but in utah but we offer those service that you need if you interested please email me at [email protected] contact: Max


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

DKG Printing in Sterling Va. 
DKG Design

Or SanScreen Print
Welcome They are in Manassas.


----------

